# Night Sickness?



## Ellianna

Heya everyone,

Just wondered if anyone had any reasons or suggestions as to why I don't seem to be getting morning sickness, but *night* sickness.
Every day about 9-10 o'clock I start feeling really nauseous and hot.
Anyone else had the same or know how to stop it or make it easier?
I would put up with it but it's stopping me sleeping and with two jobs and a four A-levels to be doing I really need my sleep atm!
Any suggestions?

Thanks
Ellianna
x


----------



## unsure

i get it too, im not as far along as you and i have no solutions other than, sleep with a thin blanket over u instead of the duvet.
i keep waking up and my sleep is so disrupted...but im sure it will get better.
anyway, just wanted to let u no that ur not on ur on...us night owls just get the pleasure of night sickness instead...great huh!


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hello 

you can bands that go on your wrist that help keep the nausea away xx


----------



## Ellianna

unsure said:


> i get it too, im not as far along as you and i have no solutions other than, sleep with a thin blanket over u instead of the duvet.
> i keep waking up and my sleep is so disrupted...but im sure it will get better.
> anyway, just wanted to let u no that ur not on ur on...us night owls just get the pleasure of night sickness instead...great huh!

Thanks hun, I was beginning to worry a little bit as I've never heard of anyone else suffering from it before but its good to know I'm not that only one!

Cupcake, are those like the travel sickness bracelets you get that have a little bump in them that goes on ur pressure point?

x


----------



## cupcake

its on CALLED morning sickness but it can hit all the time
i had it day night and all the time in between sometimes worse at night
all i can say is dont go to sleep on an empty stomach try crackers or dry cereal
i also found anything to make me burp helped a bit like soda water


----------



## xCherylx

I also had the same, I wasn't sick at all but got really nauseous at night time :(


----------



## yumumleelou

i get night sickness too, i find it helps if i have something mild or creamy to settle my tummy, some warm milk, or some cereal with milk, water makes me feel worse, i thought it would help but it failed to. x x x x x
try hot/warm milk worked wonders with me! x


----------

